# Besties accident



## nixmuts (Sep 14, 2013)

Hubby was chopping some wood and Bestie was just in the wrong place at the wrong time. A decent bit of wood landed on her head/neck area. She had a little bit of blood coming out of her eye and nostril and she was not in a good way. 
Long story short, she seems quite ok now bit I've noticed one of her companions looks like she is preening her, but I'm thinking its more sinister than that. Is she just being picked on cos she's weaker now?
Bestie is a brown chook, one of two. The main chook picking on her is a black astrolop I think (we have 2 of them)
Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If she is injured and your worried about her, seperate her until she can defend herself. Just because she stopped bleading doesn't mean shes all better. There could be internal injuries and the other chicken senses it.


----------

